# c-section at 32 weeks



## BethHx

found out yesterday my little one may be here sooner than planned,
been told they may be getting her out at 32/34 weeks. scary stuff.
& she still has no name.

Isabella or Imogen. We really cant decide!!


----------



## MumToBe2012

Good luck I hope your LO is okay! :flower:


----------



## leoniebabey

why so early ? hope all goes okay x


----------



## BethHx

im not doing to well atm, constantly in hospital as im not keeping any fluids or foods down & they're worried it could harm her etc. i wont find out for definate until nearer the time but they have said i pretty much definately wont be going to 40 weeks. x


----------



## leoniebabey

sorry to hear your not feeling so good, how many weeks are you now ? x


----------



## BethHx

im 21+2 now so have a good few months until they make their decision, :)


----------



## leoniebabey

and some time to decided on a name lol, you might not decide till you see her and decide which suits her best x


----------



## BethHx

haha yeah :)
one day we'll prefer Imogen then the next Isabella i just feel like she should have a definate name


----------



## purple_kiwi

Aw good luck! i hope things improve so she can stay put longer for you. We don't have a name here yet, not even a short list lol.


----------



## rainbows_x

Good luck. I was told I wouldn't get past 34 weeks and ended up having her at 40+6! x


----------



## KateyCakes

You could always wait until she's born and see which name suits her best?


----------



## youngmummy27

Good luck! I hope everything goes okay.


----------



## BethHx

rainbows_x said:


> Good luck. I was told I wouldn't get past 34 weeks and ended up having her at 40+6! x

Thankyou :) that makes me feel a lot better! im keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## beanzz

I prefer Imogen to Isabella just because every baby girl being born recently seems to be an Isabella or Isabelle. They're both lovely names though I hope you pick the one you like the most soon... You never know you might hear a completely different name in the next few weeks and decide you love that one more! That's what happened with me and OH :haha: we were originally stuck between Finley and Logan for a boy! Good luck for if they do decide to do a c-sec at 32 weeks but I hope she gets to cook longer :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Oh no, I really hope she can cook longer! :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

I think if you can last longer than please try. Atleast try to get to 37 if it permits. Baby needs a lot more growing!


----------



## emmylou92

BethHx said:


> im not doing to well atm, constantly in hospital as im not keeping any fluids or foods down & they're worried it could harm her etc. i wont find out for definate until nearer the time but they have said i pretty much definately wont be going to 40 weeks. x

It shouldnt harm her, i was the same with D.d she was fine. I really cant see them doing one that early tbh! Fxed for you though.


----------



## BethHx

emmylou92 said:


> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> im not doing to well atm, constantly in hospital as im not keeping any fluids or foods down & they're worried it could harm her etc. i wont find out for definate until nearer the time but they have said i pretty much definately wont be going to 40 weeks. x
> 
> It shouldnt harm her, i was the same with D.d she was fine. I really cant see them doing one that early tbh! Fxed for you though.Click to expand...

I lost a stone in 2 weeks so it cant be much good for her. & they have said 32/34 weeks but their aim is to get me to 28/30 anything more is a bonus


----------



## 17thy

Losing 14lbs in 2 weeks is no reason to go through such a traumatic birth. They could easily keep you in the hospital and tube feed you or use an IV until a later date when it would be safe to have your baby.


----------



## BethHx

17thy said:


> Losing 14lbs in 2 weeks is no reason to go through such a traumatic birth. They could easily keep you in the hospital and tube feed you or use an IV until a later date when it would be safe to have your baby.

They have already told me they will tube feed me but ive been ill all my life not just through the pregnancy so its not all pregnancy related & i was never going to be allowed to go to 40 weeks. & 34 weeks isnt that traumatic my mom had me at 28 weeks and my brother at 32.


----------



## emmylou92

No 32-34 is traumatic! Really it is.

I lost weight up till third tri, you body will feed your baby before it takes care of you. I really dont think they will give you a section that early espesh in the UK! Theywould keep you in hospital and monitor baby.


----------



## 17thy

hmm


----------



## BethHx

emmylou92 said:


> No 32-34 is traumatic! Really it is.
> 
> I lost weight up till third tri, you body will feed your baby before it takes care of you. I really dont think they will give you a section that early espesh in the UK! Theywould keep you in hospital and monitor baby.

Well im only stating what the consultants and doctors have told me. & I know someone else from round by me who is having her son out at 32 weeks. They do whatever is best for the baby and they have said her being in my body isnt the best thing & i trust them to do the right thing. 
& There is only so much your body can give to your baby if there is nothing left in you.


----------



## emmylou92

Hmmmm.


----------



## BethHx

beanzz said:


> I prefer Imogen to Isabella just because every baby girl being born recently seems to be an Isabella or Isabelle. They're both lovely names though I hope you pick the one you like the most soon... You never know you might hear a completely different name in the next few weeks and decide you love that one more! That's what happened with me and OH :haha: we were originally stuck between Finley and Logan for a boy! Good luck for if they do decide to do a c-sec at 32 weeks but I hope she gets to cook longer :flower:

Haha it changes all the time but i always go back to Imogen or Isabella. & I love the name Finle, my friend is having it for her son :) 
& Thankyou, i hope she does too, nothing is set in stone yet i have weekly visits where they monitor her & me :) so hopefully i can get to 36 :)


----------



## BethHx

At the end of the day i came on here for support so if you think you know more than the consultants and doctors then fair enough but somehow i am going to believe & trust them more over you. 
Only i know what i am going through and what my body has been through & i know they wouldn't get her out that early lightly but im not a simple situation.


----------



## emmylou92

I said good luck, and really wishing you the best.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Seriously, the hm's are beyond rude. if you have an issue with what someone says, there is that pretty little report button. Just because you've not been in the situation, doesnt mean it isnt possible. pregnancy is such a diverse thing from the moment of conception.

Its one thing if it was from a new member, but from such experienced girls, you should really know better. 

I hope the best for you BethH. don't let a few over zealous members upset you. they dont represent the majority.


----------



## Sugarplease

Awww poor u, hope LO gets to stay inside a little bit longer x


----------



## x__amour

No one is trying to say your doctor is wrong. In honesty, I am a bit surprised they want to section you at 32 weeks simply because of weight. Have you ever heard of hyperemesis gravidarum? It's a condition in pregnancy that's a severe form of morning sickness or similar where you can't gain weight or lose weight. You literally gain nothing or maybe 10lbs in pregnancy. I've seen babies that were born to mothers with HG who didn't gain or lost weight and they were all very healthy. Have you thought about a second opinion? :hugs:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

I hope everything goes well for you two, my fingers are crossed for you. If that's what needs to happen for you and LO's saftey, do your research to be as prepared as possible. It makes things a little less scary to know what to expect :flower: I am sure the doctors will do what they think is best for the two of you.

And I love the name Imogen by the way.


----------



## Sugarplease

Sugarplease said:


> Awww poor u, hope LO gets to stay inside a little bit longer x

Oh and why can't we be supportive people, I'm sure it's already hard for her nor would she of chose to go through with it if it wasn't for the health of her child


----------



## emmylou92

Desi's_lost said:


> Seriously, the hm's are beyond rude. if you have an issue with what someone says, there is that pretty little report button. Just because you've not been in the situation, doesnt mean it isnt possible. pregnancy is such a diverse thing from the moment of conception.
> 
> Its one thing if it was from a new member, but from such experienced girls, you should really know better.
> 
> I hope the best for you BethH. don't let a few over zealous members upset you. they dont represent the majority.

Well well,,, just sayimg my opinion, I didn't say she wall BS and i wished her and her baby they best, i just doubt the will do a section at 32 weeks. Could be proved wrong. Just saying I know people who are very skiny with eating disorders that carry till 37 at least granted they are in hospital along time, but baby is still in the womb.


----------



## Desi's_lost

There is a huge difference between offering advise/support like Shannon (x__amour) did and multiple people, who are clearly in agreement, going 'hmmm' 'hmm'

You dont think they will do it, okay, i think you've gotten that across very clearly. But there are ways to say it and ways not to say it.


----------



## babyjan

Hope your ok and that LO stays in for a little longer x


----------



## emmylou92

Desi's_lost said:


> There is a huge difference between offering advise/support like Shannon (x__amour) did and multiple people, who are clearly in agreement, going 'hmmm' 'hmm'
> 
> You dont think they will do it, okay, i think you've gotten that across very clearly. But there are ways to say it and ways not to say it.

And by me telling her i suffered badly with MS not putting on any weight untill the third tri, is that not offering her some hope, i explained how Ill I was with MS untill 35 weeks, and then my MS just cleared up and I started to gain abit of weight. I also offered advice in saying that any good stuff her body does get, it will give it to the baby first, so although she is Ill, her baby can still be healthy.


----------



## Desi's_lost

emmylou92 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference between offering advise/support like Shannon (x__amour) did and multiple people, who are clearly in agreement, going 'hmmm' 'hmm'
> 
> You dont think they will do it, okay, i think you've gotten that across very clearly. But there are ways to say it and ways not to say it.
> 
> And by me telling her i suffered badly with MS not putting on any weight untill the third tri, is that not offering her some hope, i explained how Ill I was with MS untill 35 weeks, and then my MS just cleared up and I started to gain abit of weight. I also offered advice in saying that any good stuff her body does get, it will give it to the baby first, so although she is Ill, her baby can still be healthy.Click to expand...

Either way, it didnt warrent the rude comments. Just because you throw in nice ones too doesnt mean you also get to be snippy. :shrug: 

I also have a solid feeling that her situation is not just about weight.


----------



## stephx

:hugs:

If I was you, I would do some serious research on prems born at that gestation. And fight for a second opinion/ option.

Hope everything turns out ok x


----------



## annabel2712

i really love isabella, its very beautiful


----------



## Amber4

I hope she's not born at 32 weeks. That's still very early. I would definitely look into another opinion or see if there are alternate options. I'm not saying I don't believe you at all, just 32 weeks is really early. I would see if you can spend time in the hospital till you reach 35/37 weeks being monitored instead. (and monitor LO too) Obviously if there is no other options then I do believe you should go with the doctors recommendations. But I wouldn't just be set on doing that straight away. Btw I prefer the name Imogen. Isabelle/Isabella are too popular now :flower:


----------



## devon_91x

Those names are both on my 'girls list' :thumbup: Both really nice, i think i prefer Isabella tho :) Hope everything goes ok xx


----------



## BethHx

I dont want to quote and reply to every comment as that would take forever & i am greateful for all the comments.
It isn't just because ive lost a stone that they are getting her out early, i have been ill for the past 5 years with sickness problems (not anorexic or bullemic) a problem that they have yet to solve which has got considerably worse during my pregnancy.
& i did say that it will be 32/34 weeks and this is the opinion of 6 people, 4 consultants, my gp & my midwife.
I know it isn't that sickness thing you get when pregnant as it is a problem i have within my stomach that causes all of my food and water to be forced back out causing me to faint & stuff due to lack of nutrition & energy.
Obviously i want to keep her inside me as long as i can but if she is better off out & in an incubator then that is what i am going to do.


----------



## Babyspots

I don't know you but just wanted to say good luck, and I hope they solve your problem soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Lydiarose

without knowing your full situation,

im really geuninly shocked that someone professional would recomend a c section at 32 weeks!? unless it was a life or death situation!

are you in the uk??

Ive got complete grade 4 placenta previa,previous pre eclamsia and SPD and there not even thinking about a c section until atleast 35 weeks and thats only IF i get bleeding because it literally is a life or death situation if you go into labour/bleed with Placenta previa.

I must be quite niave because ive never heard of anyone having a cection so early due to being sick/loosing weight.


----------



## BethHx

Lydiarose said:


> without knowing your full situation,
> 
> im really geuninly shocked that someone professional would recomend a c section at 32 weeks!? unless it was a life or death situation!
> 
> are you in the uk??
> 
> Ive got complete grade 4 placenta previa,previous pre eclamsia and SPD and there not even thinking about a c section until atleast 35 weeks and thats only IF i get bleeding because it literally is a life or death situation if you go into labour/bleed with Placenta previa.
> 
> I must be quite niave because ive never heard of anyone having a cection so early due to being sick/loosing weight.

As i said previously it is not JUST due to being sick and losing weight. Its because of a problem that i have that affects a lot of things. AND 32 weeks isn't definate but they have said aslong as i get to 28/30 weeks every week after that is a bonus. 
I know someone who is having their son took out this week at 32 weeks.
They do what is best for the baby and in my situation when she is full formed she will be better out of me rather than in me.
Im not going to go into everything that is wrong with me as its personal to me but the consultants all know what they're on about & i trust them 100%


----------



## rockys-mumma

I have ibs, chronic dioreah, hiatus hernia causing me to vomit alot, including vomiting blood, I have malabsorption of vitamins, and probably/possibly a problem with my small bowel which will be diagnosed after LO#2.

I carried LO#1 until 40+6 and my dr's and consultants were happy to do this as long as he was measuring fine on growth scans and that I was alive lol. 

Defo defo get a second opinion and mabye research premature baby's born 28-32wks. I would never agree to csectiom/induction until 37 wks minimum unless it posed a big risk to either of us!

The human body is an amazing thing, trust it!


----------



## 17thy

What "things" does it affect that is going to make it impossible for you to carry your baby to term? Just wondering.


----------



## Lydiarose

im wondering that too :shrug: some of us girls on here have had quite complicated pregnancys and i think it would take something very severe to have a PLANNED section at 32 weeks.


----------



## x__amour

I am ever so confused. Do you think you might be able to explain more? Clear it up? :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Really hope they let you keep your LO cooking a bit longer than 32 weeks! Her lungs won't be ready yet :( I personally wouldn't let them unless it was life threatening to keep LO in. Is there no other doctor you can speak to hun? Even 35 weeks would be better than 32. 

Hope they're just saying this to prepare you for the worst and let you carry to term :flower:


----------



## stephx

I am confused too....


----------



## Desi's_lost

BethHx said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> without knowing your full situation,
> 
> im really geuninly shocked that someone professional would recomend a c section at 32 weeks!? unless it was a life or death situation!
> 
> are you in the uk??
> 
> Ive got complete grade 4 placenta previa,previous pre eclamsia and SPD and there not even thinking about a c section until atleast 35 weeks and thats only IF i get bleeding because it literally is a life or death situation if you go into labour/bleed with Placenta previa.
> 
> I must be quite niave because ive never heard of anyone having a cection so early due to being sick/loosing weight.
> 
> As i said previously it is not JUST due to being sick and losing weight. *Its because of a problem that i have that affects a lot of things. *AND 32 weeks isn't definate but they have said aslong as i get to 28/30 weeks every week after that is a bonus.
> I know someone who is having their son took out this week at 32 weeks.
> They do what is best for the baby and in my situation when she is full formed she will be better out of me rather than in me.
> *Im not going to go into everything that is wrong with me as its personal to me but the consultants all know what they're on about & i trust them 100% *Click to expand...

when it comes to the topic of health, things can be quite personal. :thumbup:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hun, please please PLEASE at least get a second opinion before you go through with this (you have plenty of time) .. you never know. I hope you are doing well and that your LO is okay x


----------



## jenn2282

i hope you can make it as far as you can.

these rude comments are uncalled for, unless you live with her condition you have no idea what shes dealing with. I'm sure she would love it if she can make it to full term, but she's also dealing with the ( and pretty well it seems) fact that her baby may come preterm. 

i like both names by the way


----------



## Lydiarose

no ones being rude at all! just concerned that shes been offerd a c section so so early,i understand people want to keep health things to themselves but it must be something extremelly serious indeed for a professional to plan a c section so early.

Even in the most serious of cases they ussually admit the mother to hostpital and put them on bedrest for as long as possible,unless like i said before it is actually life or death.

A baby born at 32 weeks can have serious complications and its not at all an easy option.

Coming from the uk im just shocked someone would jump into such an early planned c section before exploring/making a plan of every single other option.


----------



## BethHx

AirForceWife7 said:


> Hun, please please PLEASE at least get a second opinion before you go through with this (you have plenty of time) .. you never know. I hope you are doing well and that your LO is okay x

This is the opinion of 5 people im sure 1more wont make a difference but thankyou x


----------



## BethHx

Lydiarose said:


> no ones being rude at all! just concerned that shes been offerd a c section so so early,i understand people want to keep health things to themselves but it must be something extremelly serious indeed for a professional to plan a c section so early.
> 
> Even in the most serious of cases they ussually admit the mother to hostpital and put them on bedrest for as long as possible,unless like i said before it is actually life or death.
> 
> A baby born at 32 weeks can have serious complications and its not at all an easy option.
> 
> Coming from the uk im just shocked someone would jump into such an early planned c section before exploring/making a plan of every single other option.

People are actually being quite rude & they haven't said definately at 32 weeks ive just said they have told me its a possibility so i need to prepare myself.
They aren't telling me until 30 weeks what they are going to do but at 28 weeks they are going to be monitoring me constantly to make sure she is doing ok inside me. Obviously if she is then i will go to 38 weeks but if they think she isnt doing too well then they will get her out for mine & her safety x


----------



## BethHx

stephx said:


> I am confused too....

About what?


----------



## BethHx

& i am already basically on bedrest, i havent left my house in 3 weeks apart from to popping to the shop twice. ive had to quit college too.
but i dont want to reply to any more comments as i wanted support not people telling me im/consultants are wrong.
It isn't definately going to happen at 32 weeks and i have made this clear all the way through.


----------



## vinteenage

Everyone's just questioning what these "things" that are wrong with you are.


----------



## AirForceWife7

BethHx said:


> AirForceWife7 said:
> 
> 
> Hun, please please PLEASE at least get a second opinion before you go through with this (you have plenty of time) .. you never know. I hope you are doing well and that your LO is okay x
> 
> This is the opinion of 5 people im sure 1more wont make a difference but thankyou xClick to expand...

What do you mean it won't make a difference? Do you mean it won't make a difference to what you have already decided? You're going to go through with the C-section without even making the effort to consult another doctor? This is just out of curiosity; I'm genuinely concerned for your and your baby's health, and really think you should at LEAST make the effort to get seen by someone else, and fast. There has to be (or at least I hope there is) another way around it x


----------



## emmylou92

All im saying is that i was offerd a section at 37 weeks, i have refused it as imo its too early so they offerd me one for 38 weeks i refused it, so they said we will do it a 39 weeks then I said, no acctuly im aving a natural birth thanks love...different reasons to you.

Look at Nade and Elsie, she came at 35 weeks, she had a steroid injection to help prepair Elsie's lungs, poor babaa only came out of her incubator yday. She still has a feeding tube.

My brother stopped growing at 28 weeks and was deliverd at 32 weeks he spent months in hospital, and at times they thought he wasn't going to make it...He happend to be born in Norway where neo natal care is second to none, as still it was hit and miss. 

Like i said before, the illness you have is more to do with your body than baby, uless your placenta deteriorates, i dont accutally see any reason for your baby to be born that early. 

Maybe you should go over to the premmie part of the forum see what its like.

I urge you to get anothe oppinion, im acctully worried for your baby, not because of you but your MWs and consultants.


----------



## kirsteen

Thats really early for a c-section, surely there are risks to her if they bring her out that early? wont she have to stay in the NICU for a few weeks? Sorry dont want to upset you just curious.


and Isabella is adorable I would of had that if I was having a girlie!


----------



## emmylou92

Yeah, her vital organs at 32 weeks wont have fully developed, most importantly her little lungs as they are the last thing to fully develop!


----------



## mayb_baby

I hope they you keep your LO in as long as you can hopefully to full term, as others have said your LOs lungs won't be ready. I wouldn't try and prevent this unless it's life threatening for you or you'r LO not just a precaution, I would see if there is any chance you could keep her in until full term :)


----------



## _laura

Hope they keep Lo in. My friend has problems similar to what you describe, she has constantly been underweight and can't keep food down and has never been able to put on weight. She also suffers from blackouts and stuff due to this. She managed to carry her LO to 36+5 naturally due to being constantly monitored and going in regularly for vitamin drips etc.

Honestly pop to see your doctor again and express your concern, do some research about premie babies (pop into the section on here and ask them about it) and they will be able to answer your questions. But I'm concerned about what your doctor is saying, as the other girls on here are.


----------



## BethHx

I mean it won't make a difference as if that many people think the same thing and 1 different consultant tells me something else i will go with the majority.
I have 100% trust in these consultants and doctors as its thanks to them that i am still here today.
& i understand exactly how dangerous having a baby at 32 weeks can be i lost 2 brothers & a sister (triplets) due to being born prematurely. My cousin was premature & so was i and my brother.
I have said several times not ITS NOT DEFINATE AT 32 WEEKS they are just preparing me for what could happen.

& as for the problems i have several. I suffer with IBS, chronicfatigue syndrome, addisons diseas,i have a hiatus hernia due to sickness, acid reflux & hormone problems.
I also have a serious illness which i do not wish to discuss with people that i dont know as half of my family haven't even been informed yet. 
When i feel pregnant i was taking 15 tablets a day 8 of which can cause serious birth defects. I got told if i ever fell pregnant i would be a high risk case & the chances of survival would be incredibly lower. I was taking 2 contraceptives a day to prevent me getting pregnant but due to my sickness the pill didn't work.
I'm not stupid and i am obviously going to keep her inside of me for aslong as possible.
I posted this thread for support not for people to question me. As if im not stressed & upset enough about the situation.


----------



## Babyspots

:hugs: I hope it goes how you want Hun try not to stress about it


----------



## BethHx

Thankyou.
& Im not going to stress anymore, if people don't believe me or think im lieng then thats up to them.
Not all people on this forum are as nice & supportive as i first thought.


----------



## Babyspots

You've done a wonderful thing ( I'm guessing you have had to give up some of your medication while being pregnant ) its a lot more than most girls would of done , just try and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## Tiff

Closed pending admin review.


----------

